# Dogs in apartments



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sure there are plenty of dog owners out there, but do any of you live in apartments? Is it cruel or do they get used to it? 

Has anyone bought a dog out here in Dubai? Are they expensive to look after (more than the UK I mean)?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have brought one dog out and after she died, I was given another one that had been abandoned in the desert. He is ancient now with all sorts of old man ailments, bless him, but I don't find it anymore expensive here for vets and his food than I did in the UK. Incidentally, he has to have Royal Canin Hypoallergenic and Renal foods, so I have to buy them from the vet. Buying a dog here, however, is HUGELY expensive. There are so many dogs needing homes (many of which will have lived in an apartment), why not contact K9?


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

My parents bought 2 dogs with them and they seem to be fine living out here and have adapted well, the Saluki (spelling?) they got from K9 is a lovely dog too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been doing some research myself as I am interested in adopting a dog from K9 Friends. I also live in a small flat. From what I understand so far, you just need to look into breeds that are rather inactive, in my case I think I will also go for an adult dog rather than a puppy. Obviously is best if the dog is smallish or medium but the most important thing is that he's breed and personality are on the quiet/inactive side. Some breeds don't necessarly need too much space as long as they are walked daily. In my case I think an older, quiet laid back dog would be a good fit. I can imagine a puppy would need more space and exercise. Hope Jynxgirl reads this thread, I'm sure she'll have some good advice


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Background. I do rescue at 'home', mostly in saint bernard but do assist with special needs or other extra large breeds as needed but have only 'assisted' in two rescues here. In reality, one dog got dumped on me (thanks Andy Capp for that mess) and the other was a local with a husky  . I have picked up dogs abandoned because someone had a baby and just cant manage with the 'outdoor' dog needing attention, broken homes where the owner really CANT continue to care for the dog but is balling, helped trapped dogs that had been thrown out on the streets and are starving, dogs that the owner tells me the dog doesnt like to come inside EVEN though is 100F/45C, pups that were breed to make some money but no one wanted so they are going to send the rest of the litter to the pound to be put to sleep because the next batch of puppies is at six weeks and cuter, etc. I may sound preachy but when you rescue... it is heart breaking business. If I can stop one person from getting a puppy/dog that they really are not invested in as a lifetime committment, then is worth the being preachy.

A dog should be a lifetime committment. In Dubai, that has extra meaning. If you do not plan on staying here the life of the dog, 10 years for large dogs and up to 15 for small dogs, then you have to 'budget' in the pet moving fund. From someone from the usa, that is going to run you doing it yourself 3000+ plus for a small dog going out as extra luggage. My understanding is the uk is quite a bit more then that, and australia is on par with the uk in cost of exporting to there. Check and be prepared. Please dont be another expat dumping another dog that is attached to your family and has his/her little heart/mind upset by being dumped. There are so many dogs posted on dubizzle expats needing to get rid as they are leaving  Is heart breaking. It has been hard not to rescue at least one. 

I dont know the cost vs uk, but my shots on my cats are about 3x's the price as stateside. I paid 850 for the yearly shots for two. I about coughed up a lung when they told me the price. I get products from sharjah as costs are quite a bit lower but personally can and will pay for a western educated vet. 

I havent gotten involved with K9 organization here but from contact with them, they do a great job. If you dont wish to make a long term commitment, you can become a foster. Even though, lots of people mean to foster, but end up adopting . One person I know got a dog from k9 pets and they said the process wasnt difficult at all. They did have to wait a few months to get something they wanted. The dog itself has some issues but they wanted a pure breed even after I had went over and over with them that 'purebreeds' here are overall puppy mill dogs from east europe raised in wire crates who are gona probly have a bit of issues. And so... Their dog has seperation anxiety tearing up stuff if left out without supervision and is still haveing potty issues after a year. Normal thing rescuers see from those type of dogs as puppies they are stuck peeing in their living space and taken away from parents too early almost always. Have a few friends who have become owners of desert dogs and overall they make great dogs, but do need to be ran daily. A puppy in an apartment is a headache. Larger the dog, actually the less active it is usually (older). Smaller the dog, the more active (entire life doesnt slow down usually)... So, small dogs in apartments isnt always the right thing. Baby gates work wonders to lock them from areas you dont want them to be or to lock them in a hallway for the day. You can get a company to come and walk your dog while you are at work if you live in an apartment. There seems to be dog walkers living all over as have a number of friends know using the same companies service, and all have a 'walker' who lives a building or two away. Works out well enough. A number of my friends live in apartments and overall isnt easy, but they make adjustments and make it work. The pluses outweight the negatives for them. I hope they do for you as well!! Seems like a world wide problem. Lots of dogs here need homes!

If you love your dog, spay or neuter them! 

If you get a dog,  love 'em. I am on a list for another saint puppy and cant wait to go home. Nothing like a slobbery saint doing the bethoven shake, and a shoe string slang twelve feet in the air to land on the ceiling!!! 

(Pick your breed/mixes wisely  )


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

gulfnews : Adopt a pet: Dogs


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Southak all your questions probably answered from above posts.

One question you ask is....

"Is it cruel or do they get used to it?"


We have brought our family dog from UK and he seems to be happy enough living on the 2nd floor,we have all got used to it as first time with out garden.
Its a case of adjustment and setting up routines.
He gets a minimum of morning walk/pee.Afternoon the same and an evening proper walk.
I think keeping a dog in a flat or a villa could be classed as cruel if they are left from 8;15 - 17:45 weekdays as very few dogs,if any would be happy for that period of time without contact.
The commitment is a big one ,don't forget holiday's , an overnight stay or even a long day out means finding a suitable sitter/walker.
If you are serious try some dog-sitting/walking through homepetz/kennels
before you start to consider owning a dog.
It's on par with having an extra child...are you single? are you ready to be a dad?
As above it's rewarding ,but a life-long commitment.
Good luck.


----------



## wjwat1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Southak said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of dog owners out there, but do any of you live in apartments? Is it cruel or do they get used to it?
> 
> Has anyone bought a dog out here in Dubai? Are they expensive to look after (more than the UK I mean)?


I am just going through the process of exporting my dogs from back home (Australia) so they can come and be with me. In terms of export costs (I can't yet speak for future costs) I have found it quite reasonable from here. From my research costs in Dubai are comparable to Australia at least.

In terms of whether it is cruel for a dog to be in an apartment it is entirely dependent on the owner. If you care for them and give them exercise and stimulation they will be fine and will live a much happier life than a dog who is poorly treated but has a large outdoor space.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> A dog should be a lifetime committment.
> 
> If you love your dog, spay or neuter them!
> 
> (Pick your breed/mixes wisely  )


I would like to reiterate the above wise comments.

We had 2 Border Collies rescued from a farm in Norway. moved them 5 different countries in 12 years.

Be aware that it is not just the cost of transporting them, but the regulation required depending on the countries as well. Without proper preparations, long quarantine period will be required in some countries. Long story, I had to turn down a dream job because we couldn't put an old dog thru such a long quarantine... Medical treament will depend on countries as well, and standard UAE is high but costly.

Dubai heat is terrible for certain breed of dogs as well, and you are limited to where to walk your dogs or simply let them run. Puppies will need to be house trained, and companion when they are awake (just like kids ), so an adult domicile dog might be more suitable for you (i.e. not Border Collies puppies )

We love dogs and have them all my life, but are not ready to devote another 10-15 years to a new dog. Definitely will when we have re-patriated...

Good luck and make a good decision!


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

We are hoping to move out at the end of 2012 , it's not an option to come without our 2 beloved yorkies so we are searching for a decent villa in the springs/ meadows ! Not sure I could get on with an apartment and dogs - nice to have a bit of grass to run about on too for them !


----------



## tassiegirl (Feb 2, 2009)

*dog adoption*

Great information thanks Jynxgirl..I am looking for a medium dog for a large apartment and am looking at K9 friends etc- trouble is I really had my heart set on a maltese or a poodle as I heard that they were good apartment dogs as well as nice natured and adorable but I did not want to buy a puppy and I did not also want to spend a fortune..had the idea of rescue and adoption...Any thoughts? Cheers


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

JynxGirl, great advice. It breaks my heart when I go into a pet shop and see all those poor puppies locked up waiting to be sold for stupid prices (9k for a Maltese!!!). I so wish the UAE would find some way of banning the importation of these animals to give a chance to the K9 doggies needing a home. To the poster who wants a specific breed, go on the K9 website and have a look at the dogs up for adoption. I was told the other day that K9 now needs an NOC from landlords that a dog can live in your home. I am not sure how true that is.


----------



## tassiegirl (Feb 2, 2009)

*dog adoption*

thanks so much for this- I also don't like the idea of buying from a pet shop and haev been checking K9's website- no luck so far..cheers


----------

